# load bearing with a hipped roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

See an architect and have him come out to personally view the situation.

It sounds like it may be a load bearing wall, and then yes, you would need an engineered to speced calculation header.

Ed


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, that's the safe way.

I read online somewhere that hipped roofs put the load on the outer walls. Right or wrong? 

What's the max distance for a 'safe span' of a hipped roof? Isn't there some rule of thumb or something?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

There are span charts that building code officials, architects and engineers use to look those items up.

You need to seek out professional advice, due to safety issues, please.

Ed


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you Ed. Span charts? Is that what they're called? Surely they're online somewhere....

I understand the safety issues involved, Ed. Don't worry so. I'm not an idiot, I'm just inexperienced. If I was an idiot I woulda just jerked the wall out aready. This IS a DIY forum--do it yourself-- and I want to at least explore the possibility of doing it myself. Besides, just because someone has an engineering degree doesn't mean they have godlike knowledge and powers. I can think too and so can you and the next guy too. I believe many of the workers on any construction site can and will learn to build better than any engineer.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I didn't comment that you can not do the work, but you should get the proper assessment of your situation before you do.

Check out your local building department. They have the code books with the span charts in them.

Possibly, you should re-post this question in the Carpentry section of the forum, where they would have more experience with wall removals.

Ed


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ed. I'll look for the chart next trip. I will go try the carpentry section too.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 2, 2008)

I found a span chart at http://www.wclib.org/pdfs/SimpSpanTbls.pdf Is this what you were talking about, Ed?

Can you educate me or point me to a site that can educate me on: 

"7 PSF Dead Load/20 PSF live load/Light Roof/Slope Over 3:12"

Is that: PSF= lbs of load per square foot of roof?

What is a Dead Load? What is a Live load? 

EDIT: found the answer to the above qs. Still don't fully understand the q below.

And what is a light roof versus a heavy roof?


----------

